
The Lifespan of a Lie - dsr12
https://medium.com/s/trustissues/the-lifespan-of-a-lie-d869212b1f62
======
DyslexicAtheist
see also:

Electric Schlock: Did Stanley Milgram's Famous Obedience Experiments Prove
Anything? - Pacific Standard [https://psmag.com/social-justice/electric-
schlock-65377](https://psmag.com/social-justice/electric-schlock-65377)

Makes me wonder about a lot of studies we're now no longer questioning but
which have been conducted 30 or 50 years ago. How many of them were carried
out under the same rules/oversight as we _expect_ today? How many would need
to be redone because oversight in research itself progressed and so would
today be called fraud?

